# Rear Brakes 2006 Jetta TDI?



## jetajetta (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm new here.
What is the part number or what size tool is required to remove the rear brakes. Is it aspecial tool?


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

if the hand brake is the electronic type go to main dealer. really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if not go to your local tool seller and ask for a brake wind back tool.... they cheap well they are in ireland


----------



## TDIMARK (Aug 29, 2001)

to remove caliper from carrier all you need is a 15mm open end and a 13mm box wrench. to remove carrier you need a 14mm 12 pt allen wrench. on my A5 craftsman wrench fit right in unlike earlier car that needed a thin 15 mm wrench. to install new pads you will need a caliper windback tool (you can rent em at autozone)


_Modified by TDIMARK at 7:13 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (TDIMARK)*

If you pull the carriers to replace rotors..the 14mm triple square bolts are stretch type one time use bolts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

